# qqtimer modification to export times in JSON format



## Filipe Teixeira (May 21, 2014)

I made a little modification on qqtimer to allow the user to export the session times in JSON format.
It also allows a comment for the session. (like: "started using moyu weilong" or "color neutral")
It spits the output in this format:


```
["21/05/2014","brushing up",[[9.6,"",""],[9.48,"",""],[8.32,"","oll skip"],[9.95,"",""],[11.18,"",""]]],
```

Then is up to you to make a script to parse the times as you want.

http://webfront.com.br/qqtimer_mod/

Have fun

EDIT: Made some modifications following tim's advice:


> I'd suggest using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601 for encoding dates. It's pretty much the standard across every format which doesn't have native support for dates.
> 
> Also: Instead of using an array of three elements I'd use JSON objects to make it less confusing. I can't figure out what the second element stands for. DNF/+2?



http://webfront.com.br/qqtimer_mod/json.html


```
{"date":"2014-05-22T01:56:10.759Z","comment":"brushing up","times":[{"time":"9.60","penalty":"","comment":""},{"time":"9.48","penalty":"","comment":""},{"time":"8.32","penalty":"","comment":"oll skip"},{"time":"9.95","penalty":"","comment":""},{"time":"11.18","penalty":"","comment":""},{"time":"0.99","penalty":"","comment":""}]}
```


----------



## tim (May 22, 2014)

I'd suggest using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601 for encoding dates. It's pretty much the standard across every format which doesn't have native support for dates.

Also: Instead of using an array of three elements I'd use JSON objects to make it less confusing. I can't figure out what the second element stands for. DNF/+2?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 22, 2014)

tim said:


> I'd suggest using http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_8601 for encoding dates. It's pretty much the standard across every format which doesn't have native support for dates.
> 
> Also: Instead of using an array of three elements I'd use JSON objects to make it less confusing. I can't figure out what the second element stands for. DNF/+2?



I find it verbose but I made the modifications you asked:

http://webfront.com.br/qqtimer_mod/json.html


----------



## jtjogobonito (Jun 15, 2014)

The "export times" button doesn't show up when using the Tamanas style


----------

